
List of U.S. presidential campaign slogans - sam1r
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._presidential_campaign_slogans
======
The_rationalist
Related:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_catch_phra...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_catch_phrases)

E.g: "Education, education, education", this was how Tony Blair set out his
priorities for office after winning a landslide general election in May
1997.[182]

That's the kind of priority that would diminish my mysantrhopism.

